# tropheus and zebra pleco



## zoobz (Nov 28, 2008)

hi i just want 2know can i put a zebra plec with tropheous iv got 8 dubosis 8 bembas


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Zebra Pleco are expensive and can be hard to get. If you want your Zebra Pleco to thrive and do well, you should have it in a tank better suited for the cat.


----------



## zoobz (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah the zebra is very expensive but it looks very nice its just that iv got a friend who's giving me them cheapish   but i still rather be on the safe side dont want to lose them in the tank so im still thinkin about it :drooling:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Having raised some L046 I would say no.

Not very compatible.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

the temperature requirements for each species, is so far from each other, the answer is an easy 'no'. i keep my tropheus ilangi tank at 76 degree. my zebra pleco tank is 88 degree. IMHO.


----------



## zoobz (Nov 28, 2008)

iv already got the zebra plec in their now, got it at 1 inch its now about 2 inches its doing very well,but im thinkin of getin 3 more zebra plecs and then keeping them in a separate tank of just zebra pleco it is one beautiful plec.


----------



## zoobz (Nov 28, 2008)

iv already got the zebra plec in their now, got it at 1 inch its now about 2 inches its doing very well,but im thinkin of getin 3 more zebra plecs and then keeping them in a separate tank of just zebra pleco it is one beautiful plec.


----------



## craig.smith88 (Jan 8, 2009)

ZOOBZ IM FROM LUTON WHERE AND WHO DID YOU GET THOSE PLECOS any more left lol would love one haha


----------



## papakroket (Dec 6, 2008)

I keep four L-134 in the Tropheus Tank (25 WC Ilangi) and they doing great.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

L134 is different from L046.

L046 prefers tank to be a lot warmer, a ton more flow then anyone I have seen ultilize in a troph tank and the L046 is a carnivore and a passive one at that so feeding in a troph tank is gonna be almost impossible.


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't do it. They're almost opposites and if zebs are your priority get like a 40 breeder with soft water. They do really good in that, and if you get a nice sex ratio, they might breed with a cave.


----------



## zoobz (Nov 28, 2008)

hi graig i got them from Huddersfield i will try 2 find his e mail and il pass it on 2 u


----------

